

Show HN: pyhn search engine with tags for hn - gnocchi
http://pyhn.gnocchi.dotcloud.com/

======
gnocchi
Hi,

This is my first post on HN. I've been a regular reader for quit a while. Is
it possible to have any feedback?

This site was submitted with the hn contest
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2672793>)

Thanks

